

What's the power of an "ultimate laptop" (of 1kg mass in 1L volume) - zecg
http://arxiv.org/abs/quant-ph/9908043

======
barredo
tldr:

"The answer to this question lies in future technological development, which
is difficult to predict. If, as seems highly unlikely, it is possible to
extrapolate the exponential progress of Moore’s law into the future, then it
will only take two hundred and fifty years to make up the forty orders of
magnitude in performance between current computers that perform 1010
operations per second on 1010 bits and our one kilogram ultimate laptop that
performs 1051 operations per second on 1031 bits."

